# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  I'm planning a trip to Key West this summer for my wife & myself & would like some advice on a nice B&B to stay at. We've stayed at the Hyatt before, but are looking for something differen

## Eric

I'm planning a trip to Key West this summer for my wife &amp; myself &amp; would like some advice on a nice B&amp;B to stay at. We've stayed at the Hyatt before, but are looking for something different.
I read Midwest Mike's recommendation of the Heron House...any others I should consider?
Thanks
Eric

----------


## PIRATE40

We like the Conch House Heritage Inn......Sam is an excellent host and the place is our favorite.

----------


## KevinS

It's not a B&amp;B, but the  Marquesa is where I considered staying before I realised that I could stay at the Hilton for free.

----------


## LMAC

Like Midwest Mike, I second the Heron House.  Libby and I have stayed there 8 times and the place is great.  Ask for Jeffery when you call and tell him Lance and Libby sent you.  Go to their web site to get a view of the place.  Now being run by a very nice English couple.  They also have a C/O sun deck.  One block behind Duval St.

Lance

----------


## fins85258

Eric,

Here is a link to a bunch of B&amp;B's in Key West. The Southernmost House is a real upscale place at teh south end of Duval St. and an unbelievable place. 10 yrs ago I stayed  at another place 2 or 3 blocks away down White St. and booked the Garage Room. I'll see if I can locate the info at home and post it.


http://www.keywestinns.com/kwidirect...dex.php?cat=12

----------

